# Blues



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to say a big thank you to Mark for the beautiful blues he let me have. Delighted with them all


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Top pics are of the buck.

These are the does.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I love blues, they are so pretty! Very beautiful critters you have there!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

those blues are absolutely stunners imo.


----------

